# SyFy shows



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

So I just got a new Tivo and I'm switching from my Fios box.

So, I look on the SyFy website and see that Face Off had all the episodes free for viewing as well as in the app. Also, my fios box lists all those shows on its On Demand options.

However a search on Tivo does not show any of these episodes. Is this because there is no SyFy app for Tivo?

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with my new purchase.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Scott Hughes said:


> So, I look on the SyFy website and see that Face Off had all the episodes free for viewing as well as in the app. Also, my fios box lists all those shows on its On Demand options.
> However a search on Tivo does not show any of these episodes. Is this because there is no SyFy app for Tivo?


That is correct. There is also no NBC, CBS or Comedy Central app. I use a Roku 3 for those services. Does the fios box have an Amazon Prime app?


----------



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

So I'm quite disappointed by this. We just watched Avatar on my FIOS box which was a free movie offered by TNT. I can go to their website or use their app and watch Avatar at no cost, but since Tivo doesn't have a TNT app, there is no way to watch it on Tivo. I guess I could get another box for this, but that really defeats the point. I thought I could search on Tivo and it would check all these different streaming services.

I was under the impression that the streaming capabilities were better than my FIOS box, not worse. It seems like they focused on pay streaming services (which I don't subscribe to any), but there aren't any network apps that offer free viewing. FIOS seems to do the opposite, but might fit my needs better since it accesses free services from the networks. The FIOS box does not have an Amazon Prime app, but I don't subscribe anyway. 

After spending $1,000 for the Bolt+ and the lifetime subscription, I expected more. I'm strongly considering returning it since I'm within 30 days....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The whole idea behind a DVR is that you record stuff to watch on your time table and to provide you with a means to minimize or eliminate commercials. TiVo's do this very well. If you primarily want to stream VoD then a DVR is over kill. The streaming services that TiVo has are primarily a supplement to a cable subscription content not a duplication like VoD is.

All that said you can get access to ABC, CBS, Comedy Central, CW, FOX, NBC, & PBS VoD on a TiVo by setting up a Plex Server on your home computer, adding those channels to it, and then accessing it via the Plex app on your TiVo. This works very well and the VoD provided is normally commercial free.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

For me, Syfy is about the only channel on cable I would be willing to pay for, if it were commercial free. I just tried DirecTV Now again and ended up Only watching SYFY and BBC America. The DirecTV Now subscription did Not work for SYFY on AppleTV, didn't bother to figure out why. Did end up installing chrome to get SYFY to work on a pc with hdmi. Watched maybe 50 episodes on SYFY + 10 others, over the one month before I cancelled. The commercials were just terrible, I can't believe anyone watches tv that way. 

$1000 is a lot to pay, that is why I did Not / would not go lifetime. I'd rather get something new/better after 3 years, I can afford $15/mth especially since I cancelled cabletv, use an antenna and lowered my internet speed.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you didn't get lifetime, are you saying you spent $1000 on the Bolt?


----------



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> If you didn't get lifetime, are you saying you spent $1000 on the Bolt?


I got the lifetime and the Bolt+ which came to almost $1000. matt above did not.


----------



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> The whole idea behind a DVR is that you record stuff to watch on your time table and to provide you with a means to minimize or eliminate commercials. TiVo's do this very well. If you primarily want to stream VoD then a DVR is over kill. The streaming services that TiVo has are primarily a supplement to a cable subscription content not a duplication like VoD is.
> 
> All that said you can get access to ABC, CBS, Comedy Central, CW, FOX, NBC, & PBS VoD on a TiVo by setting up a Plex Server on your home computer, adding those channels to it, and then accessing it via the Plex app on your TiVo. This works very well and the VoD provided is normally commercial free.


So can I install Plex software on my wd mycloud nas? If I do that and have Tivo connect to it, I can stream these other channels? I do see something for SyFy for Plex:
GitHub - plexinc-plugins/Syfy.bundle
Does this mean I could watch SyFy on Tivo.

If I did this approach, does it integrate with the search features or no? Does Plex cost anything? Sorry, but I'm not that familiar with Plex.

Or is there another alternative to Tivo that integrates the free streaming services so I could view what's available? It's too much of a pain to go through every networks application to see if there's something I want to watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The whole idea behind a DVR is that you record stuff to watch on your time table and to provide you with a means to minimize or eliminate commercials. TiVo's do this very well. If you primarily want to stream VoD then a DVR is over kill. The streaming services that TiVo has are primarily a supplement to a cable subscription content not a duplication like VoD is.
> 
> All that said you can get access to ABC, CBS, Comedy Central, CW, FOX, NBC, & PBS VoD on a TiVo by setting up a Plex Server on your home computer, adding those channels to it, and then accessing it via the Plex app on your TiVo. This works very well and the VoD provided is normally commercial free.


Or just get an inexpensive Roku if you want hundreds of streaming apps.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Scott Hughes said:


> So can I install Plex software on my wd mycloud nas? If I do that and have Tivo connect to it, I can stream these other channels? I do see something for SyFy for Plex:
> GitHub - plexinc-plugins/Syfy.bundle
> Does this mean I could watch SyFy on Tivo.
> 
> ...


The networks I listed are the only ones that have most of their shows available. The others are hit or miss if they have anything. I am not an expert with Plex so no idea if you can install it on a NAS. I use the free version of Plex and the channels work fine for me, there is a paid version but not sure what that gets you.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jth tv said:


> For me, Syfy is about the only channel on cable I would be willing to pay for, if it were commercial free. I just tried DirecTV Now again and ended up Only watching SYFY and BBC America. The DirecTV Now subscription did Not work for SYFY on AppleTV, didn't bother to figure out why. Did end up installing chrome to get SYFY to work on a pc with hdmi. Watched maybe 50 episodes on SYFY + 10 others, over the one month before I cancelled. The commercials were just terrible, I can't believe anyone watches tv that way.
> 
> $1000 is a lot to pay, that is why I did Not / would not go lifetime. I'd rather get something new/better after 3 years, I can afford $15/mth especially since I cancelled cabletv, use an antenna and lowered my internet speed.


I agree normal VoD is terribly infested with commercials, my Parents have Dish and I used their access to try out a Syfy show, decided it wasn't worth it. If something interesting comes to Amazon Prime I will watch it there other wise I can live without it.


----------



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Or just get an inexpensive Roku if you want hundreds of streaming apps.


Yeah, but you have to log into each app separately on a Roku I believe. I thought Tivo would be able to search all those apps so that if I typed in a show, it would be able to show me where I could get it. If I type in Avatar, it says I can rent or buy from Amazon or Vudu for a fee, but doesn't tell me I can stream it for free on TNT. That's the functionality I was hoping for. I'm not sure how else you would know that TNT is offering it for free at the moment without entering a bunch of different apps and searching for it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Scott Hughes said:


> Yeah, but you have to log into each app separately on a Roku I believe. I thought Tivo would be able to search all those apps so that if I typed in a show, it would be able to show me where I could get it. If I type in Avatar, it says I can rent or buy from Amazon or Vudu for a fee, but doesn't tell me I can stream it for free on TNT. That's the functionality I was hoping for. I'm not sure how else you would know that TNT is offering it for free at the moment without entering a bunch of different apps and searching for it.


True, you have to register for most apps with a Roku, but that login sticks to the device, so subsequent use does not need a login. Same thing applies to TiVo and Pandora. On the second feature, no linkage exists to apps not supported by TiVo (or services that don't support the TiVo).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Scott Hughes said:


> Yeah, but you have to log into each app separately on a Roku I believe. I thought Tivo would be able to search all those apps so that if I typed in a show, it would be able to show me where I could get it. If I type in Avatar, it says I can rent or buy from Amazon or Vudu for a fee, but doesn't tell me I can stream it for free on TNT. That's the functionality I was hoping for. I'm not sure how else you would know that TNT is offering it for free at the moment without entering a bunch of different apps and searching for it.


I think you are missing the point of a TiVo, it should have recorded Avatar when TNT played it, then you could watch it when you want and FF or skip through the commercials.

You can use wishlists or train it to know the type of shows/movies you like and let it pick what to record via TiVo suggestions along with setting up one passes for normal scripted shows. With the 3TB drive in the Bolt+ after a few weeks you should have more stuff to watch than there is time to watch it.

There really is no need for VoD with a TiVo, the only reason I use it is I am OTA and at times loose shows because of reception issues, that is when I use Plex channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked Avatar on the TNT app on my Roku 3. It was 1080p60 and PCM. At least it would have used DD 5.1 if I recorded and watched it on my TiVo, and probably could have skipped commercials. But it would have needed me to set it to record, which I could have done last year.

Really Scott, stop convincing us you're unhappy. Just send it back. You will be happier.

BTW, the Blu-ray of Avatar is a million times better.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

TiVo does not have the video on demand features that fios has. I thought that was obvious to people buying this. If you want to keep paying a monthly fee for that feature than feel free. By the way you can search for avatar and see when it will next air and set it to record.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Scott Hughes said:


> Yeah, but you have to log into each app separately on a Roku I believe. I thought Tivo would be able to search all those apps so that if I typed in a show, it would be able to show me where I could get it. If I type in Avatar, it says I can rent or buy from Amazon or Vudu for a fee, but doesn't tell me I can stream it for free on TNT. That's the functionality I was hoping for. I'm not sure how else you would know that TNT is offering it for free at the moment without entering a bunch of different apps and searching for it.


With my Roku Ultra, I just say the name of the show into a microphone on the remote. Then a list of search results pops up on screen. I select the appropriate one, and it shows an entire list of apps where it's available. Both free and paid. Then I can select the one I want and the app opens right to the title I selected.

The TiVo does the same thing only the TiVo has far fewer apps and you have to manually type in the search.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

jth tv said:


> For me, Syfy is about the only channel on cable I would be willing to pay for, if it were commercial free. I just tried DirecTV Now again and ended up Only watching SYFY and BBC America. The DirecTV Now subscription did Not work for SYFY on AppleTV, didn't bother to figure out why. Did end up installing chrome to get SYFY to work on a pc with hdmi. Watched maybe 50 episodes on SYFY + 10 others, over the one month before I cancelled. The commercials were just terrible, I can't believe anyone watches tv that way.
> 
> $1000 is a lot to pay, that is why I did Not / would not go lifetime. I'd rather get something new/better after 3 years, I can afford $15/mth especially since I cancelled cabletv, use an antenna and lowered my internet speed.


 Direct TV Now does work with the Syfy app with Apple TV I use it. Direct TV and Direct TV Now are in different parts of the drop down list when you go into the app, make sure you scroll down to the right one.


----------

